# KHE Goldfinger



## Flatpro (21. November 2003)

Hi Leutz,
Ich wollt mir das KHE Goldfinger holen...
Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Bike???
Würd gern ma n paar fachkundliche Meinungen hören...

Thx Flatpro


----------



## Bremerhavener© (21. November 2003)

Mir gefiels vom Fahrgefühl nicht so schoen, als ich mal fuer ne habe Stunde draufsaß. Finde es zu behäbig. Die verbauten Teile sind auch nicht so der Hammer

Würde definitiv ein Pony von WTP vorziehen ,oder auch die Micromachine von Fly Bikes kann bedeutend mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2003)

gibbet nur einen der dat bike kennt??????


----------



## asco1 (24. November 2003)

drauf gesessen hab ich noch net - aber die goldenen parts will ich haben *sabber* 

Cheers!


----------



## kingkuepper (29. Dezember 2003)

welches modell willste denn kaufen?
03 oder 04?
weil nur das 03 er hat die göttlichen goldenen naben und sowieso mehr gold dran is.
gefahren bin ichs zwar auch nich aber optisch isses halt super geil.


----------



## Flatpro (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kingkuepper _
> *welches modell willste denn kaufen?
> 03 oder 04?
> weil nur das 03 er hat die göttlichen goldenen naben und sowieso mehr gold dran is.
> gefahren bin ichs zwar auch nich aber optisch isses halt super geil. *


2003 muss einfach sein


----------

